# Solved: Only one computer is getting slow internet.



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

two weeks ago or three, we had to buy another dsl/modem/router because my dad don't know where he hid the old 2Wire 2700hd G dsl/model/router. So he bought a Netgear dgn1000, though the internet is quite slower than the old one, the problem is the internet connection from my desktop. I thought I got it fixed already but since last week, even just trying to load Google takes a long time till it shows up. Especially on facebook, from my laptop I can easily open both google and facebook easily while on my desktop, even just loading one of them seriously takes a long time (and sometimes it loads up normally.. SOMETIMES lol ) 

for specification, I have an ASUS PCE N13 802.11n wireless adapter, everything was working fine until we got a new router. 
(i have not changed any of the setting on my network adapter because its on its default)

what i've done so far..
Comman promt: 
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ip reset reset.log
uninstalling/reinstalling the driver
fyi: i was trying to disable the wireless adapter from network connection but it gives me a message like "it is not possible to disable... blah blah" though i can disable it from device manager but I am still connected to the internet! 
I also tried getting my ping from my desktop and lost all 4 packets when im having the issue of the internet not loading even though i am connected.
if anyone have any ideas and suggestion please, I would really appreciate it! 


oh yeah for the router setting: 
on b and g mode (this works best on every pc)
channel one (we get full signal)
we have a mixed of WPA/WPA2-psk password
i also have my Wireless access on, and only 4 pc; 3 laptops and my deskop can connect from mac address (though even though without it, the whole of about not getting normal internet connection is a prob) 

~just a while after not trying to use the internet on my desktop, i opened google chrome and i got connected to google normally then i tried going to other pages and it just keeps on loading! 

really need help, i want to play bf3 without lag!


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

beastmith said:


> two weeks ago or three, we had to buy another dsl/modem/router because my dad don't know where he hid the old 2Wire 2700hd G dsl/model/router.


So you had a router that was working fine but your dad hid it? Ha ha, was someone being punished or what.



> So he bought a Netgear dgn1000, though the internet is quite slower than the old one, the problem is the internet connection from my desktop.


Do you guys have a combination DSL modem+wireless router? Or is the DSL modem a separate device? Is the new router basically in its default configuration other than your WPA settings?



> for specification, I have an ASUS PCE N13 802.11n wireless adapter, everything was working fine until we got a new router.


Let's keep this in mind.



> what i've done so far..
> Comman promt:
> ipconfig /flushdns
> ipconfig /release
> ...


If there are just the four hosts in your home environment, try giving each one a static IP address and disable DHCP on your router. Then, unplug your modem and router and plug them back in. Sometimes this does the trick.



> oh yeah for the router setting:
> on b and g mode (this works best on every pc)


I guess that some hosts in your home aren't compatible with Wireless N?



> channel one (we get full signal)


Try changing to channel 11 just for giggles.



> we have a mixed of WPA/WPA2-psk password


Is it possible to use just one encryption standard? If not all the network hosts support WPA2, try getting everyone on WPA.



> i also have my Wireless access on, and only 4 pc; 3 laptops and my deskop can connect from mac address


What do you mean when you say "connect from MAC address"? Do you mean that you have enabled MAC address filtering for WLAN access? If so and if you are already using WPA, try disabling the MAC filtering.


----------



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

Doug Vitale said:


> So you had a router that was working fine but your dad hid it? Ha ha, was someone being punished or what.
> 
> Do you guys have a combination DSL modem+wireless router? Or is the DSL modem a separate device? Is the new router basically in its default configuration other than your WPA settings?
> 
> ...


I got it fixed last this weekend 
What I did to solve my problem is unplug the dsl/modem/router combination, turn off all PCs that has a working internet access, and basically plug dsl/modem/router back in and my desktop (the one that has no internet access but connect on wifi),

It also solved my problem with my laptop before, where I don't have to put an IP address manually so that all computer does not get any IP address conflicts.

Thanks for your help though!


----------

